# Your Tire Pressure, Do you lower or stay at recommended pressure?



## johnnysnok

Do you run tire pressure at the recommended pressure or do you go higher or even lower trying to get the best traction. We used to lower the pressure when we were 4 wheelin in the sand to broaden our tire for more traction. Some say a wide tire in the snow acts like a snowshoe and stays more on top of the snow instead of dropping thru to the bottom.
This question is just about pressure and not putting weight in your rig which we all do already. What have you guys found to work best for you??


----------



## 32vld

I had found that cars and light trucks from way back the manufacturers always posted less pressure then maximum tire rated pressure.
Say 26 car 32 tire.

What I found was the added pressure did not make the ride harsher but it made a big difference in the tread wearing longer. With no decrease in traction.

So I have always keep my pressure at the tire rating instead of the manufacturer rating.

Then when radials replaced bias tires the tire air pressure went up to 35 psi with car rating staying below tire rating.

Again running psi at tire pressure instead of vehicle rating same results.

Now with tires having psi ratings of 44 I have found that the tire if kept at 44 will not longer wear out even when the vehicle spends most of the time unloaded. These higher pressures will cause the tire dia in the center 1/3 rd of the thread area to be greater then the outer 1/3 thirds of the tread area.

Causing the center thread area to wear out faster causing the tire need replacement a lot sooner.

So I run my tires at 35 psi.


----------



## johnnysnok

You certainly know your way around a tire and that was very insightful, props to you!

I was really wondering about the times people are plowing and if they changed there pressure at that time and then went back to there chosen pressure?

But i think i may try your thoughts and run at 35psi, since i just invested 1k on new tires.


----------



## 2COR517

I run my tires at the pressure recommended by the tire manufacturer based on the actual load.


----------



## got-h2o

Wow. I run 85 and they're still spongy.


----------



## 2COR517

got-h2o;1447936 said:


> Wow. I run 85 and they're still spongy.


Yeah, but your plows and spreaders are too heavy for the truck anyway.


----------



## got-h2o

LOL see thats why hahahahahaha. But all kidding aside, I take them down to 55 or so in the off season depending what I'm using the trucks for. I suppose it really depends what vehocles and what tires we are talking about. The majority of my trucks these days have E 235/85/16's on them. They're rated at 85 lbs and close to 4k per tire IIRC. I like the narrower width for plowing. I do notice a big difference in a similar rated 285/75. Even though they're rated the same, if not more, the 285's width vs height really hurts the structural integrety. You feel it big time going down the road. Although I have always prefered the look of a 285 in comparison.


----------



## Burkartsplow

80 psi all around.have to with all the weight on the truck.


----------



## [email protected] NJ

I keep mine at 65psi but the tires say up to 85psi. You guys that keep them at 35psi dont notice a lot of sag when your trucks are loaded up?


----------



## 32vld

If you read my post my tires are rated at 44 psi. Running at 35 psi is not causing problems with my loads and what I tow.

I don't think any one here that has 80+ psi rating tires is running them on 35 psi.

I will ask those that have tires rated at 80+ psi what does the tire pressure on the door jamb call for?


----------



## yardguy28

my tires are 20" tires and the max recommended pressure is 50 psi.

i fill them up to 45-46 psi when i do check them. i use this number all year long. no different from spring to winter.


----------



## 2COR517

32vld;1450497 said:


> ...I don't think any one here that has 80+ psi rating tires is running them on 35 psi....]


I do Thumbs Up


----------



## EIB

My 03 F350 tires are rated for 80psi on the sidewall. On the door fronts 50 rears 80. During the winter I run the rears at 80 and fronts at 65 to 70, After the winter season fronts go back to 50 and rears 65 to 80 depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## mpriester

i personally let the ply of the tire guide me on the pressure, right now i have 6 ply tires on mine and the suggested tire pressure is 35 and i have 45 in them due to the added weight, i wasn't going out to buy new tires when what was on it had a good year of use left in them, the added pressure helped with the sidewall roll due to the added weight, letting air out of the tires in the winter for added traction doesn't really work but it does cause the tires to heat up and wear faster. i am running Courser MSR 265/75/16 and am not having any problems carrying 1500lbs of salt in the back and the plow on but when i replace them this fall it will get 10ply tires in the same brand and style, these things grip extremely well but they do wear a little fast due to the soft tread. my opinion is if you use the truck as a truck run the max pressure in them or their rated minimum. i know some people may dis agree with this but purchase tires based on what you will be using the truck for and you won't have any problems. I am in no way suggesting you add or remove pressure i'm just stating what worked for me.


----------



## tuney443

First of all,a taller,narrower tire,all things being equal will always get better traction in snow[or mud for that matter] than a wider tire.The tire placard on your door sill is only for recommended pressures,pressures for the OEM size tire that will keep you safe and offer a decent ride up to the manufacturers maximum psi.I would much rather adjust my pressure to suit me for the loads I think I'll be carrying and somewhat for ride harshness and tire wear.Right now my 265/75's have 70 psi front and rear


----------



## cascade powder

Beg to differ...put that tall skinny tire in bottomless snow and you will wish you had huge wide tires with hardly any air in them! Tall and skinny is great when you can dig down to more solid ground.
Airing down will always help traction...by air'd down I am talking 8-12psi.


----------



## 2COR517

cascade powder;1451373 said:


> Beg to differ...put that tall skinny tire in bottomless snow and you will wish you had huge wide tires with hardly any air in them! Tall and skinny is great when you can dig down to more solid ground.
> Airing down will always help traction...by air'd down I am talking 8-12psi.


Most of us on this forum are plowing snow, so we are always digging down. Furthermore, running 8 psi with a 4,000 lb spreader in the back is not going to be so good on the highway.


----------



## tuney443

cascade powder;1451373 said:


> Beg to differ...put that tall skinny tire in bottomless snow and you will wish you had huge wide tires with hardly any air in them! Tall and skinny is great when you can dig down to more solid ground.
> Airing down will always help traction...by air'd down I am talking 8-12psi.


I was referring to general driving in snow in the 
Winter.I know all the benefits of airing down if absolutely necessary.


----------



## mpriester

tuney443;1451628 said:


> I was referring to general driving in snow in the
> Winter.I know all the benefits of airing down if absolutely necessary.


i'm looking at the graph and lowering pressure definitely gives a larger print from the tire but look at the actual pressure the tread places on the ground as pressure is decreased.


----------



## yardguy28

in my opinion i don't think airing down is good for the overall tire or wheel.

i get fine traction in all conditions maintaining the same psi all year long.

my tire currently is a fatter tire. its a dodge truck and it's a 20" tire but it's fat. i maintain 45-46 psi all year long, whether i'm plowing snow or driving in the 90 degree summer heat.

under deflated tires are not good for the tire, wheel or vehicle. just read your manual.


----------



## quigleysiding

75 -80 lbs Plowing and sanding

45-50 lbs Regular work


15-20 lbs Beach or sand


----------



## yardguy28

quigleysiding;1451895 said:


> 75 -80 lbs Plowing and sanding
> 
> 45-50 lbs Regular work
> 
> 15-20 lbs Beach or sand


45-46 lbs plowing and sand/salt

45-46 lbs regular work

45-46 lbs beach, sand or dirt


----------



## 2COR517

yardguy28;1451866 said:


> in my opinion i don't think airing down is good for the overall tire or wheel.
> 
> i get fine traction in all conditions maintaining the same psi all year long.
> 
> my tire currently is a fatter tire. its a dodge truck and it's a 20" tire but it's fat. i maintain 45-46 psi all year long, whether i'm plowing snow or driving in the 90 degree summer heat.
> 
> under deflated tires are not good for the tire, wheel or vehicle. just read your manual.


Is under deflated the same as over inflated?


----------



## Antlerart06

My salt truck I'll run 65 front and 50 rear its a dually
all other trucks will run 65-70 front and 35-40 in rear for plowing
Summertime I'll run more in the rear then the front 50-F 70-R


----------



## yardguy28

2COR517;1451991 said:


> Is under deflated the same as over inflated?


from what i've always red and been told by mechanics it's neither good to have your tires under deflated or over inflated.

stick with a range between what the manual recommends and whats printed on your tire.

which is exactly what i do.

i certainly would never deflate them below the recommended pressure. and certainly wouldn't inflate past the max pressure printed on the tire.


----------



## 2COR517

Is it ok to run tires over deflated?


----------



## cretebaby

:laughing:


----------



## B&B

I'd rather have them under deflated than over, or less inflated but not more deflated. That way you're not running around over deflated or under inflated.


----------



## yardguy28

2COR517;1452398 said:


> Is it ok to run tires over deflated?


my belief is anything under or over the recommended psi is *not* ok.

which is why i run my tires the same psi all year long in any condition.

the max tire psi for my tires is 50 so when i check them cold i make sure they are between 45 and 46 psi to allow for the 4 to 5 psi they will expand when heated up from driving.


----------



## dfd9

yardguy28;1452995 said:


> my belief is anything under or over the recommended psi is *not* ok.
> 
> which is why i run my tires the same psi all year long in any condition.
> 
> the max tire psi for my tires is 50 so when i check them cold i make sure they are between 45 and 46 psi to allow for the 4 to 5 psi they will expand when heated up from driving.


But is it OK to run over deflated tyres?

Or is it under deflated? Under inflated?

Question on the last statement, don't you think the tyre manufacturers take that into account when giving tyre PSI? And the same reason you check them cold?

Finally, what are your thoughts on under deflated tyres using nitrogen?

PS Sorry, one more question. If one uses helium, would that help with not being over GVWR?


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1452995 said:


> my belief is anything under or over the recommended psi is *not* ok.
> 
> which is why i run my tires the same psi all year long in any condition.
> 
> the max tire psi for my tires is 50 so when i check them cold i make sure they are between 45 and 46 psi to allow for the 4 to 5 psi they will expand when heated up from driving.


That 50 PSI on your sidewall is referring to "when cold".So, when heated, that PSI will increase to more than 50.You're not hurting your tires, just wanted to point that out.


----------



## dfd9

B&B;1452611 said:


> I'd rather have them under deflated than over, or less inflated but not more deflated. That way you're not running around over deflated or under inflated.


Exactly!!!!!!!!!!

I think.

Maybe.

Maybe not.

Now I'm not so sure anymore.

I'll get back to you.


----------



## dfd9

tuney443;1453027 said:


> That 50 PSI on your sidewall is referring to "when cold".So, when heated, that PSI will increase to more than 50.You're not hurting your tires, just wanted to point that out.


But then they will be over deflated.

Or is it under inflated?


----------



## johnnysnok

I cant wait for the end of this!


----------



## PowersTree

Airing down is great, when you want it to float on top. 

Plowing, you want tall and skinny to dig down to pavement.


----------



## yardguy28

dfd9;1453026 said:


> *But is it OK to run over deflated tyres?
> 
> Or is it under deflated? Under inflated*?
> 
> Question on the last statement, don't you think the tyre manufacturers take that into account when giving tyre PSI? And the same reason you check them cold?
> 
> Finally, what are your thoughts on under deflated tyres using nitrogen?
> 
> PS Sorry, one more question. If one uses helium, would that help with not being over GVWR?


neither, run them at the recommended psi. nothing more, nothing less.

i just fill the tires with air, i have no idea bout nitrogen or helium.



tuney443;1453027 said:


> That 50 PSI on your sidewall is referring to "when cold".So, when heated, that PSI will increase to more than 50.You're not hurting your tires, just wanted to point that out.


actually you got it wrong.

the number on the side of the tire is the max amount it should be inflated to PERIOD.

if you fill them up to 50 psi cold, then when you start driving it, it will heat up and expand past 50 psi and you don't want that.

maybe your tires say cold max but my actually says 50 psi is the highest you want to go to heated.


----------



## cpmi

Subscribed for over deflation purposes.


----------



## dfd9

yardguy28;1453128 said:


> actually you got it wrong.
> 
> the number on the side of the tire is the max amount it should be inflated to PERIOD.
> 
> if you fill them up to 50 psi cold, then when you start driving it, it will heat up and expand past 50 psi and you don't want that.
> 
> maybe your tires say cold max but my actually says 50 psi is the highest you want to go to heated.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up

OK, whatever you say. You've got the most specialist tyres in the world, then.



cpmi;1453136 said:


> Subscribed for over deflation purposes.


LMAO


----------



## yardguy28

if i'm wrong then i know a whole lot of family, friend and auto mechanics that are wrong as well.

the max number on the side of the tire is for heated, NOT cold........


----------



## johnnysnok

Maintenance Tips to Increase Tire Performance, Life and Durability

Check and Adjust First Thing In The Morning. Set according to the vehicle manufacturer's cold tire pressure(s) recommended on the vehicle's tire placard or in its owner's manual. This must be done before rising ambient temperatures, the sun's radiant heat or even driving short distances temporarily warms the tires.

Accommodating Variables

Indoor-to-outdoor Temperature Variation. Significant differences between the conditions tire pressures are set (the warmth of an attached garage, heated garage or service shop) and in which the vehicle will be driven (winter's subfreezing temperatures) requires inflating tires 1 psi higher than recommended on the placard for every 10° F difference in temperature between interior and exterior temperatures.

Afternoon Ambient Temperature Increase.* Set 2 psi above vehicle manufacturer's cold inflation recommendations when installing new tires or if the vehicle has been parked in the shade for a few hours.

Tire Heat Generated While Being Driven (or at speeds of less than 45 mph).* - Set 4 psi above vehicle manufacturer's cold inflation recommendations.

Heat Generated While Being Driven Extensively (or at sustained speeds greater than 45 mph).* Set 6 psi above vehicle manufacturer's cold inflation recommendations.

Do Not Release Hot Tire Pressure if any of these variables could be the cause of measured tire pressure exceeding the maximum psi branded on the tire's sidewall by the 2, 4 or 6 psi indicated above for the various conditions. This temporary pressure increase is expected and designed into the tire's capabilities. 

*NOTE: Tires on a parked vehicle exposed to direct sunlight will appear overinflated due to the heat absorbed from the radiant energy of the sun. Pressures cannot be accurately set on these tires until all have stabilized in the shade.


----------



## yardguy28

thats all fine and dandy......

but most if not all the people i've come across in life have always used the number on the actual tire as the max pressure it should hold. heat or cold.

so we've always filled them below that number accounting for 2-5 psi increase for heat.

a tire that says max 35 psi will get filled to 30-32 psi when cold. a tire that says max 50 psi will get filled to 45-46 psi when cold.

this is the way everyone i know does it. my family, friends, the mechanics i've dealt with, etc.

and i've always kept the same pressure in my tires regardless of conditions. no letting air out or putting air if i'm plowing or hauling salt/sand or if i'm driving in the sand or dirt or road surfaces or whatever.

the same pressure is maintained all year long for all conditions.


----------



## crazyboy

Only time I lower the air pressure is to drive on the beach.


----------



## dfd9

Can someone please explain how stagflation affects tire pressure?


----------



## 2COR517

yardguy28;1453128 said:


> neither, run them at the recommended psi. nothing more, nothing less.....


Where do you get the recommend pressure? Side of the tire? Door jamb sticker? Tire tech at Tire Universe? What about the spare tire?


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1453308 said:


> thats all fine and dandy......
> 
> but most if not all the people i've come across in life have always used the number on the actual tire as the max pressure it should hold. heat or cold.
> 
> so we've always filled them below that number accounting for 2-5 psi increase for heat.
> 
> a tire that says max 35 psi will get filled to 30-32 psi when cold. a tire that says max 50 psi will get filled to 45-46 psi when cold.
> 
> this is the way everyone i know does it. my family, friends, the mechanics i've dealt with, etc.
> 
> and i've always kept the same pressure in my tires regardless of conditions. no letting air out or putting air if i'm plowing or hauling salt/sand or if i'm driving in the sand or dirt or road surfaces or whatever.
> 
> the same pressure is maintained all year long for all conditions.


What you and most of the people you know do doesn't make your theory right because you are 100% WRONG. Johnnysnok gave you the correct info here regarding cold settings.Every tire sidewall I have ever seen, from bicycle to 8' tall loader tires on a Cat 992,they ALL say X psi maximum COLD. You want to dispute it,find something and put it up here.


----------



## dfd9

tuney443;1453544 said:


> What you and most of the people you know do doesn't make your theory right because you are 100% WRONG. Johnnysnok gave you the correct info here regarding cold settings.Every tire sidewall I have ever seen, from bicycle to 8' tall loader tires on a Cat 992,they ALL say X psi maximum COLD. You want to dispute it,find something and put it up here.


I see, you don't have those special tyres that benefit from underoverinflation.


----------



## yardguy28

2COR517;1453382 said:


> Where do you get the recommend pressure? Side of the tire? Door jamb sticker? Tire tech at Tire Universe? What about the spare tire?


i use the side of the tire as it has the max psi the tire should ever be or reach.

my spare tire is the same as my 4 tires on the truck so it would be at the same psi.



tuney443;1453544 said:


> What you and most of the people you know do doesn't make your theory right because you are 100% WRONG. Johnnysnok gave you the correct info here regarding cold settings.Every tire sidewall I have ever seen, from bicycle to 8' tall loader tires on a Cat 992,they ALL say X psi maximum COLD. You want to dispute it,find something and put it up here.


well short of contacting all the mechanics i've ever dealt with, when it's nice weather and i can get a good pic of the side of my tire with the writing on it, i'll take a pic and post it.

i believe it says something on there along the lines of tire NOT to exceed max psi, max psi 50.


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1453728 said:


> i use the side of the tire as it has the max psi the tire should ever be or reach.
> 
> my spare tire is the same as my 4 tires on the truck so it would be at the same psi.
> 
> well short of contacting all the mechanics i've ever dealt with, when it's nice weather and i can get a good pic of the side of my tire with the writing on it, i'll take a pic and post it.
> 
> i believe it says something on there along the lines of tire NOT to exceed max psi, max psi 50.


I'm sure it does---WHEN COLD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 08SnowPusher

I use nitrogen in my tires and wouldn't go back. Well worth the extra couple dollars considering the expense of good tires these days. Nitrogen's molecular structure is extremely advantageous for several reasons including not having to worry about "cold" tire pressure, "hot" tire pressure, etc. It is far less effected by temperature and does not expand or contract nearly as much. The molecules are also much larger making it very difficult for the gas to escape through oxidized rims at the bead, through small cracks in the tire, or through a leaky stem, etc. They seem to always hold a constant pressure. Another advantage, due to the lack of moisture in a nitrogen tire filling set-up, is lack of wheel corrosion. If the wheels are clean on the inside prior to mounting the tires the wheels will not corrode around the bead.

The tires that I am currently running are Finnish snow and ice tires called Nokian Hakkapeliitta's. Like all other tires (or tyres in this case) that I have seen the psi is determined "cold" and they call for 80. I have reset my TPMS so I can run 70 psi. Due to the siping, extremely soft rubber compound, and little bit lower pressure they are a little spongy when the truck is loaded or towing a large trailer, but are no longer wearing as quickly down the center of the tire which was a sign of over inflation.

In my experience, airing down for plowing doesn't work. You take a risk of bending a rim, knocking the tire off the bead, plus, going for flotation on a diesel truck with a plow on it, well...it just doesn't work. At the dunes it works great. On my jeep with 35" Goodyear M/T's I drop down to 3-4psi in the rear and 5 in the front and can usually stay on top of the snow making it possible to go through some pretty deep snow while off-roading. Now if we could only get some deep snow!


----------



## tuney443

Cat(and I'm sure others) recommend nitrogen.Many moons ago I was given this old 40's something Chevy dump truck.The previous owner's dad owned a propane company.Can you spell AS----E? Yup,was in a tire shop dismounting the tires and all of a sudden propane filled the shop.Lucky.Could have been a disaster.


----------



## dfd9

I use mostly nitrogen in my tyres as well. Not quite 100%, but close.


----------



## yardguy28

tuney443;1453812 said:


> I'm sure it does---WHEN COLD!!!!!!!!!!!


i'm not gonna argue any more.

i know what it says, i know what everyone else i know thinks and follows and thats good enough for me.


----------



## 2COR517

dfd9;1453903 said:


> I use mostly nitrogen in my tyres as well. Not quite 100%, but close.


Me too. About 80% blend.


----------



## quigleysiding

2COR517;1454156 said:


> Me too. About 80% blend.


Where do you get that from?


----------



## 2COR517

quigleysiding;1454162 said:


> Where do you get that from?


It's a divine source


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1453923 said:


> i'm not gonna argue any more.
> 
> i know what it says, i know what everyone else i know thinks and follows and thats good enough for me.


And I know that you know that you really don't want to know about tires 101.Just because you "think" your way is correct and you and your friends also believe that doesn't make it correct.Ask a knowledgeable tire man next time you get some new rubber.


----------



## dfd9

quigleysiding;1454162 said:


> Where do you get that from?


Brings to mind an all time classic:


----------



## cretebaby

dfd9;1453903 said:


> I use mostly nitrogen in my tyres as well. Not quite 100%, but close.





2COR517;1454156 said:


> Me too. About 80% blend.





quigleysiding;1454162 said:


> Where do you get that from?





2COR517;1454166 said:


> It's a divine source





dfd9;1454366 said:


> Brings to mind an all time classic:


Whoosh!

(That was something going over someones head.)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## yardguy28

tuney443;1454335 said:


> And I know that you know that you really don't want to know about tires 101.Just because you "think" your way is correct and you and your friends also believe that doesn't make it correct.*Ask a knowledgeable tire man next time you get some new rubber*.


uh did you miss the post that said every friend, family member *AND MECHANIC *i know and have dealt with has said it's the way i've been saying it is.

when i say mechanic i'm talking about not just the guy who changes oil and all that stuff i'm talking about the guys who repair leaks in tires and sell tires.

i have always been told my family, friend, mechanics and tire men the max pressure on the side of the tire is the absolute max that tire should have it in, cold or warm.

so thats what i'm gonna continue to go by. people i've actually met, know and trust.


----------



## johnnysnok

Yard your theory does not work per the real experts: You will be traveling on under inflated tires depending on the conditions.

Indoor-to-outdoor Temperature Variation. Significant differences between the conditions tire pressures are set (the warmth of an attached garage, heated garage or service shop) and in which the vehicle will be driven (winter's subfreezing temperatures) requires inflating tires 1 psi higher than recommended on the placard for every 10° F difference in temperature between interior and exterior temperatures.

Afternoon Ambient Temperature Increase.* Set 2 psi above vehicle manufacturer's cold inflation recommendations when installing new tires or if the vehicle has been parked in the shade for a few hours.

Tire Heat Generated While Being Driven (or at speeds of less than 45 mph).* - Set 4 psi above vehicle manufacturer's cold inflation recommendations.Heat Generated While Being Driven Extensively (or at sustained speeds greater than 45 mph).* Set 6 psi above vehicle manufacturer's cold inflation recommendations.


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1454391 said:


> uh did you miss the post that said every friend, family member *AND MECHANIC *i know and have dealt with has said it's the way i've been saying it is.
> 
> when i say mechanic i'm talking about not just the guy who changes oil and all that stuff i'm talking about the guys who repair leaks in tires and sell tires.
> 
> i have always been told my family, friend, mechanics and tire men the max pressure on the side of the tire is the absolute max that tire should have it in, cold or warm.
> 
> so thats what i'm gonna continue to go by. people i've actually met, know and trust.


I didn't miss it,I ignored it.Trust is good but you can't back up your claim other than hearsay.You know what happens in court on hearsay alone? Case gets tossed.


----------



## theplowmeister

yardguy28;1453923 said:


> i'm not gonna argue any more.
> 
> i know what it says, i know what everyone else i know thinks and follows and thats good enough for me.


So if everyone else drives of a cliff you will too.

When I first saw the thread I thought I'll just came back later to see how full of **** the internet is..... and WOW it is.

Hay dfd9 I too use a blend with 80% nitrogen.

When did they STOP teaching physics in our schools?


----------



## 08SnowPusher

theplowmeister;1454430 said:


> So if everyone else drives of a cliff you will too.
> 
> When I first saw the thread I thought I'll just came back later to see how full of **** the internet is..... and WOW it is.
> 
> Hay dfd9 I too use a blend with 80% nitrogen.
> 
> When did they STOP teaching physics in our schools?


Probably closer to 78.09%, but who's counting. A simple point of mine was it is worth it for me to eliminate the oxygen and all of the headaches associated with it. Also, the nitrogen system that I am familiar with dries the air very well removing a majority of the moisture. Worth a couple of dollars per tire IMO.


----------



## dfd9

08SnowPusher;1454559 said:


> Also, the nitrogen system that I am familiar with dries the air very well removing a majority of the moisture. Worth a couple of dollars per tire IMO.


Just curious, does it dry the condensation from the steel\aluminum wheels when the temperatures rise and fall?


----------



## 08SnowPusher

dfd9;1454631 said:


> Just curious, does it dry the condensation from the steel\aluminum wheels when the temperatures rise and fall?


Typical. Instead of being argumentative, I will simply state this. I have done a very small amount of research (I don't believe it warrants more of my time) and will continue to use nitrogen for the reasons that I have mentioned previously. I believe that the $2 per tire that I paid was worth it. If you don't believe that it is beneficial, you are entitled to your opinion and could have simply stated that.

Once again, I would honestly recommend spending $8-$10 the next time you are having tires mounted to have them filled with nitrogen. Granted, they are relatively small advantages, but for the cost of a McDonald's lunch, my opinion is, it is worth it.

Disclaimer: I am not a tire guy, I do not own a auto repair shop or manufacture/sell nitrogen systems. This is simply something that I believe has been of benefit to me and I thought I would share it if anyone is curious about doing the same.


----------



## dfd9

08SnowPusher;1454720 said:


> Typical. Instead of being argumentative,


Not being argumentative. I just happen to think that going from roughly 79% nitrogen to 100% nitrogen is a total scam.

And I was serious about the condensation from the wheels as well. Great, you can have dry nitrogen added, but this does not eliminate condensation from temperature changes.

Shoot, maybe it does because 100% nitrogen won't hold as much moisture, I could be totally wrong. Not a chemist.

My problem is that I have a handful more tires than 4. And if one does leak, I don't have a way of putting 100% nitrogen back in. So I would be stuck going back to the tire place.


----------



## 2COR517

dfd9;1454735 said:


> I just happen to think that going from roughly 79% nitrogen to 100% nitrogen is a total scam.


I agree, especially since the tire/wheel chamber is not vacuum evacuated. So even if you add pure Nitrogen there is still some regular air and all the associated crap including moisture still in there.

But, like you, I am not a chemist. However - Unlike you, I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express recently.


----------



## yardguy28

tuney443;1454422 said:


> I didn't miss it,I ignored it.Trust is good but you can't back up your claim other than hearsay.You know what happens in court on hearsay alone? Case gets tossed.


well when the sun shines again i will try and get a pic of my tire but i did look at it this morning and it says nothing about it being cold or warm on the tire.



theplowmeister;1454430 said:


> *So if everyone else drives of a cliff you will too*.
> 
> When I first saw the thread I thought I'll just came back later to see how full of **** the internet is..... and WOW it is.
> 
> Hay dfd9 I too use a blend with 80% nitrogen.
> 
> When did they STOP teaching physics in our schools?


maybe.....

but i can tell you if i have to choose between trusting my family, friends and mechanics (actually people i've met and come to know in person) over a bunch of people on a website (who i've never met and have no idea if they even really exist or know what they are talking about), i'll choose family, friends and mechanics any time.

just because this one guy on this site says the way i and all my family, friends and the mechanics have been filling our tires up all these years is wrong i'm suppose to trust him and change?

i have no idea who this guy is, if he's even a guy, how old he/she is, are they really in the industry, what they know, etc. all those things you get from actually meeting a person and getting to know them through live can not be achieved over the internet.

so i'm not gonna trust a person posting on the internet over real people i actually know and have known for years.


----------



## 08SnowPusher

I am not a chemist either and follow both of your trains of thought. The first time I tried it, the service was free because I posed the same questions and concerns and had just purchased some pretty expensive tires and wheels. Since then I have not had to add air to a tire on my truck or wife's vehicle and do not have to make adjustments at any times. It is not a miracle gas and is not the solution to all plow related issues, but keep in mind we are talking about $8-$10, retail, total! I can spend that on snacks waiting in line to pay for fuel at a gas station!

If I had an old beater truck with steel wheels and not so nice tires I doubt I would spend the $, but as I mentioned in one of my previous posts, when you're getting new tires mounted up it's worth it, IMO. 

dfd9, I am curious. Is the condensation on the outside or on the inside of the tire/wheel? Also, you are correct, if you have a tire go flat it would be a pain to have to go to a shop to air it up. But if you have a tire that goes soft periodically shouldn't that truck go in for service anyway? Or do you just continue to air it up as needed?

You certainly don't need to answer. If I haven't justified spending a few bucks per tire I'll never be able to say anything that would, but I'm gonna keep drinking the Kool-Aid!


----------



## 08SnowPusher

Wow! This thread has gotten quite technical. Is the extreme lack of snow contributing to the "nit-picking?" In years past, during heavy snow falls, my answer probably would have been as short as "+1 on the N02." 

If we could just get some SNOW!


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1455309 said:


> well when the sun shines again i will try and get a pic of my tire but i did look at it this morning and it says nothing about it being cold or warm on the tire.
> 
> maybe.....
> 
> but i can tell you if i have to choose between trusting my family, friends and mechanics (actually people i've met and come to know in person) over a bunch of people on a website (who i've never met and have no idea if they even really exist or know what they are talking about), i'll choose family, friends and mechanics any time.
> 
> just because this one guy on this site says the way i and all my family, friends and the mechanics have been filling our tires up all these years is wrong i'm suppose to trust him and change?
> 
> i have no idea who this guy is, if he's even a guy, how old he/she is, are they really in the industry, what they know, etc. all those things you get from actually meeting a person and getting to know them through live can not be achieved over the internet.
> 
> so i'm not gonna trust a person posting on the internet over real people i actually know and have known for years.


"Maybe" you will drive off a cliff really sums it all up now.This guy has been in the excavating business for 38 years and has been around trucks for 42 years.I can tell from your lack of knowledge regarding tires 101,that half of what I forgot you will never know.You have now crossed the "stupid" line regarding this matter.You have had days now to either look at some sidewalls or post some data proving me wrong and have posted nothing but rhetoric.Put up or shut up. Can't make it any plainer.


----------



## yardguy28

tuney443;1455655 said:


> "Maybe" you will drive off a cliff really sums it all up now.This guy has been in the excavating business for 38 years and has been around trucks for 42 years.I can tell from your lack of knowledge regarding tires 101,that half of what I forgot you will never know.You have now crossed the "stupid" line regarding this matter.You have had days now to either look at some sidewalls or post some data proving me wrong and have posted nothing but rhetoric.Put up or shut up. Can't make it any plainer.


well like i already posted the side wall says NOTHING about the max pressure being cold or warm so i will stick with what the people i know tell me.....

38 years in excavating and 42 years around trucks.....am i suppose to be impressed?????


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1457203 said:


> well like i already posted the side wall says NOTHING about the max pressure being cold or warm so i will stick with what the people i know tell me.....
> 
> 38 years in excavating and 42 years around trucks.....am i suppose to be impressed?????


Not meant to impress you,it's simply part of my resume.What is yours,besides knowing some people who know squat about tire pressure 101???????


----------



## theplowmeister

I have 1 set of Bichelin tires that say MAX pressure, ALL my other tires say PSI COLD. 
so rather than going to a forum to get info from ? I'd go to the manufacturer to get the correct info (not some tire shop flunky). 

As for MY tire pressur depends on 
Tire
tire size
tire construction
inflation recommendation
vehicle weight
intended use

any pressure recommendation not taking those into account is stupid and probably wrong.

Off road I run 11 PSI around town I run 22 PSI

o ya I have a jeep 5,000 LB with 33x12.5 tires

for plowing I have 31X10.5 the jeep with plow and COUNTER weight run 6,200 LB. I inflate the rear to 34 PSI the front to 36 PSI


----------



## yardguy28

tuney443;1457251 said:


> Not meant to impress you,it's simply part of my resume.What is yours,besides knowing some people who know squat about tire pressure 101???????


you might as well quit while your ahead because the people i know have one thing on there resume you will never have. my trust. without that the rest doesn't mean sheot......


----------



## BOSS LAWN

Great thread


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1457609 said:


> you might as well quit while your ahead because the people i know have one thing on there resume you will never have. my trust. without that the rest doesn't mean sheot......


Fair enough, but the flip side of the coin here is you now will be ALWAYS be remembered as the one who can't reason for himself and after repeatedly being shown proof how wrong you are and you just kept argueing through your paper a--hole and you just couldn't man up to admit you were wrong.So in the future when you have some mechanical problem ,don't come here for advice but instead go to Zeke, Bubba, and Jethro for your answer, the ones you trust.


----------



## johnnysnok

Bada Bing!!


----------



## yardguy28

no bada bing here........

for one thing i never had a mechanical problem i came here for.....

secondly he talks about how i show no proof about my way other than saying so. well he has done the same thing. he keeps saying its cold but i have yet to see anything that indicates its his way. 

oh wait is that where his 38 years in the excavation business and 42 years around trucks comes into play......hahaha


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1458612 said:


> no bada bing here........
> 
> for one thing i never had a mechanical problem i came here for.....
> 
> secondly he talks about how i show no proof about my way other than saying so. well he has done the same thing. he keeps saying its cold but i have yet to see anything that indicates its his way.
> 
> oh wait is that where his 38 years in the excavation business and 42 years around trucks comes into play......hahaha


Bada bing is correct Johnnysnok.I didn't show any data to disprove your STUPID reasoning because Johnnysnok posted tire inflation guidelines twice,just for you. So I didn't think it necessary to prove how wrong you are.Apparently ,I was wrong.Most people at that point would either back off and admit they were wrong or show some proof to explain their side of the debate,but not you.All you can offer up is what you have always been told in Whackyland,wherever that may be.So now I'm righting my prior mistake.Here you go and pay attention junior where this came from:

Index / NHTSA homepage

TIRE SAFETY
Everything Rides On It

Studies of tire safety show that maintaining proper tire pressure, observing tire and vehicle load limits (not carrying more weight in your vehicle than your tires or vehicle can safely handle), avoiding road hazards, and inspecting tires for cuts, slashes, and other irregularities are the most important things you can do to avoid tire failure, such as tread separation or blowout and flat tires. These actions, along with other care and maintenance activities, can also:

Improve vehicle handling
Help protect you and others from avoidable breakdowns and accidents
Improve fuel economy
Increase the life of your tires.
This booklet presents a comprehensive overview of tire safety, including information on the following topics:

Basic tire maintenance
Uniform Tire Quality Grading System
Fundamental characteristics of tires
Tire safety tips.
Use this information to make tire safety a regular part of your vehicle maintenance routine. Recognize that the time you spend is minimal compared with the inconvenience and safety consequences of a flat tire or other tire failure.

Safety First-Basic Tire Maintenance

Properly maintained tires improve the steering, stopping, traction, and load-carrying capability of your vehicle. Underinflated tires and overloaded vehicles are a major cause of tire failure. Therefore, as mentioned above, to avoid flat tires and other types of tire failure, you should maintain proper tire pressure, observe tire and vehicle load limits, avoid road hazards, and regularly inspect your tires.

Finding Your Vehicle's Recommended Tire Pressure and Load Limits

Tire information placards and vehicle certification labels contain information on tires and load limits. These labels indicate the vehicle manufacturer's information including:

Recommended tire size
Recommended tire inflation pressure
Vehicle capacity weight (VCW-the maximum occupant and cargo weight a vehicle is designed to carry)
Front and rear gross axle weight ratings (GAWR- the maximum weight the axle systems are designed to carry).
Both placards and certification labels are permanently attached to the vehicle door edge, door post, glove-box door, or inside of the trunk lid. You can also find the recommended tire pressure and load limit for your vehicle in the vehicle owner's manual.

Understanding Tire Pressure and Load Limits

Tire inflation pressure is the level of air in the tire that provides it with load-carrying capacity and affects the overall performance of the vehicle. The tire inflation pressure is a number that indicates the amount of air pressure- measured in pounds per square inch (psi)-a tire requires to be properly inflated. (You will also find this number on the vehicle information placard expressed in kilopascals (kPa), which is the metric measure used internationally.)

Manufacturers of passenger vehicles and light trucks determine this number based on the vehicle's design load limit, that is, the greatest amount of weight a vehicle can safely carry and the vehicle's tire size.The proper tire pressure for your vehicle is referred to as the "recommended cold inflation pressure." (As you will read below, it is difficult to obtain the recommended tire pressure if your tires are not cold.)

Because tires are designed to be used on more than one type of vehicle, tire manufacturers list the "maximum permissible inflation pressure" on the tire sidewall. This number is the greatest amount of air pressure that should ever be put in the tire under normal driving conditions.

Checking Tire Pressure

It is important to check your vehicle's tire pressure at least once a month for the following reasons:

Most tires may naturally lose air over time.
Tires can lose air suddenly if you drive over a pothole or other object or if you strike the curb when parking.
With radial tires, it is usually not possible to determine underinflation by visual inspection.
For convenience, purchase a tire pressure gauge to keep in your vehicle. Gauges can be purchased at tire dealerships, auto supply stores, and other retail outlets.cold

The recommended tire inflation pressure that vehicle manufacturers provide reflects the proper psi when a tire is. The term cold does not relate to the outside temperature. Rather, a cold tire is one that has not been driven on for at least three hours. When you drive, your tires get warmer, causing the air pressure within them to increase. Therefore, to get an accurate tire pressure reading, you must measure tire pressure when the tires are cold or compensate for the extra pressure in warm tires.


----------



## jomama45

dfd9;1454735
My problem is that I have a handful more tires than 4. And if one does leak said:


> All you'd need would be a nitro tank (think of a large welding tank) in your shop & it would likely last you years for simply filling tires. We have one mounted on the race car trailer, and we've even used it to run air tools when in a pinch............Thumbs Up


----------



## dfd9

jomama45;1458833 said:


> All you'd need would be a nitro tank (think of a large welding tank) in your shop & it would likely last you years for simply filling tires. We have one mounted on the race car trailer, and we've even used it to run air tools when in a pinch............Thumbs Up


Helium would make my trucks lighter.............


----------



## yardguy28

tuney443;1458665 said:


> Bada bing is correct Johnnysnok.I didn't show any data to disprove your STUPID reasoning because Johnnysnok posted tire inflation guidelines twice,just for you. So I didn't think it necessary to prove how wrong you are.Apparently ,I was wrong.Most people at that point would either back off and admit they were wrong or show some proof to explain their side of the debate,but not you.All you can offer up is what you have always been told in Whackyland,wherever that may be.So now I'm righting my prior mistake.Here you go and pay attention junior where this came from:
> 
> Because tires are designed to be used on more than one type of vehicle, tire manufacturers list the "*maximum permissible inflation pressure*" on the tire sidewall. This number is the greatest amount of air pressure that should ever be put in the tire under normal driving conditions.


i read every single word. guess what i found tuney.......

where does it say cold in what i highlighted in red? can't find it? nope, i didn't delete, its just not there.

not really sure why you care so much anyway. whats it to you if i use the max psi on the side of the tire as the absolute max amount that the tires should ever have in it? whats it to you if i choose to listen to people i've actually met in person and have come to know and trust?

is your ego that big that you have to have everyone following your way. or do you expect to me to admit i was wrong. cause thats not gonna happen.


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1458897 said:


> i read every single word. guess what i found tuney.......
> 
> where does it say cold in what i highlighted in red? can't find it? nope, i didn't delete, its just not there.
> 
> not really sure why you care so much anyway. whats it to you if i use the max psi on the side of the tire as the absolute max amount that the tires should ever have in it? whats it to you if i choose to listen to people i've actually met in person and have come to know and trust?
> 
> is your ego that big that you have to have everyone following your way. or do you expect to me to admit i was wrong. cause thats not gonna happen.


Either you didn't read it then or you just don't understand it then because following is the paragraph that proves I'm right.I just want to point out that the word ''cold'' is deleted--a typo that I did not want to correct in the last part of the sentence ''when a tire is''.When you read the rest of the paragraph,it should make perfect sense to anyone with half a brain that the missing word is COLD. If you don't believe that, then go to NHTSA's site. We all have egos yardguy,but this thread as well as this forum is not about that.Many things here can be opinionated answers,but tire pressure is NOT one of them.We are here to learn from those here that have already cut their teeth on mechanical matters--you say you don't come here for that,well that's your problem. As for admitting you are wrong,I could tell 5 of your postings ago that wasn't going to happen.Maybe someday when you're more mature. Here you go:

The recommended tire inflation pressure that vehicle manufacturers provide reflects the proper psi when a tire is. The term cold does not relate to the outside temperature. Rather, a cold tire is one that has not been driven on for at least three hours. When you drive, your tires get warmer, causing the air pressure within them to increase. Therefore, to get an accurate tire pressure reading, you must measure tire pressure when the tires are cold or compensate for the extra pressure in warm tires.


----------



## jomama45

dfd9;1458845 said:


> Helium would make my trucks lighter.............


I can't believe your jest in such a serious topic as tire inflation....................


----------



## dfd9

jomama45;1458930 said:


> I can't believe your jest in such a serious topic as tire inflation....................


My sincerest apologies. Thumbs Up


----------



## tuney443

Some more bathroom reading for you yardguy.Please pay particular attention to the second paragraph. Enjoy:

Tire Rack
LOG IN
ORDER TRACKING
MY ACCOUNT
WISH LIST
ESPAÑOL
CART ( 0 Items )

1-888-541-1777

TIRES Shop By Vehicle Shop By Size Brands Winter Test Results Survey Results Tire Reviews Installation
[ Email a Friend ]Tire Tech Information/General Tire Information

Tire Specs Explained: Maximum Inflation Pressure

Lea esta página en español

Maximum Inflation Pressure

A tire's maximum inflation pressure is the highest "cold" inflation pressure that the tire is designed to contain. However the tire's maximum inflation pressure should only be used when called for on the vehicle's tire placard or in the vehicle's owners manual. It is also important to remember that the vehicle's recommended tire inflation pressure is always to be measured and set when the tire is "cold." Cold conditions are defined as early in the morning before the day's ambient temperature, sun's radiant heat or the heat generated while driving have caused the tire pressure to temporarily increase.

For the reasons indicated above, It is also normal to experience "hot" tire pressures that are up to 5 to 6 psi above the tire's recommended "cold" pressure during the day if the vehicle is parked in the sun or has been extensively driven. Therefore, if the vehicle's recommended "cold" inflation pressures correspond with the tire's maximum inflation pressure, it will often appear that too much tire pressure is present. However, this extra "hot" tire pressure is temporary and should NOT be bled off to return the tire pressure to within the maximum inflation pressure value branded on the tire. If the "cold" tire pressure was correctly set initially, the temporary "hot" tire pressure will have returned to the tire's maximum inflation pressure when next measured in "cold" conditions.

A tire's "maximum inflation pressure" may be different that the assigned tire pressure used to rate the tire's "maximum load." For example, while a P-metric sized standard load tire's maximum load is rated at 35 psi, many P-metric sized standard load performance and touring tires are designed to contain up to 44 psi (and are branded on their sidewalls accordingly). This additional range of inflation pressure (in this case, between 36 and 44 psi) has been provided to accommodate any unique handling, high speed and/or rolling resistance requirements determined by the tire and vehicle manufacturers. These unique tire pressures will be identified on the vehicle placard in the vehicle's owner's manual.

The tire's maximum inflation pressure is indicated in relatively small-sized print branded near the tire's bead (adjacent to the wheel) indicating the appropriate value. Because tires are global products, their maximum inflation pressure is branded on the tire in kilopascals (kPa) and pounds per square inch (psi). These values can also be found in the industry's tire load & inflation charts.

More Tire Tech Information

Related Links:
Tire Specs Explained:
Country of Origin
Tire Specs Explained:
Maximum Load
Tire Specs Explained:
Measuring Rim Width
Tire Specs Explained:
Overall Diameter
Tire Specs Explained:
Revolutions Per Mile
Tire Specs Explained:
Rim Width Range
Tire Specs Explained:
Section Width
Tire Specs Explained:
Tread Depth
Tire Specs Explained:
Tread Width
Tire Specs: Globalized Standards


----------



## dfd9

tuney443;1458951 said:


> Some more bathroom reading for you yardguy.Please pay particular attention to the second paragraph. Enjoy:
> 
> Tire Rack
> LOG IN
> ORDER TRACKING
> MY ACCOUNT
> WISH LIST
> ESPAÑOL
> CART ( 0 Items )
> 
> 1-888-541-1777
> 
> TIRES Shop By Vehicle Shop By Size Brands Winter Test Results Survey Results Tire Reviews Installation
> [ Email a Friend ]Tire Tech Information/General Tire Information
> 
> Tire Specs Explained: Maximum Inflation Pressure
> 
> Lea esta página en español
> 
> Maximum Inflation Pressure
> 
> A tire's maximum inflation pressure is the highest "cold" inflation pressure that the tire is designed to contain. However the tire's maximum inflation pressure should only be used when called for on the vehicle's tire placard or in the vehicle's owners manual. It is also important to remember that the vehicle's recommended tire inflation pressure is always to be measured and set when the tire is "cold." Cold conditions are defined as early in the morning before the day's ambient temperature, sun's radiant heat or the heat generated while driving have caused the tire pressure to temporarily increase.
> 
> For the reasons indicated above, It is also normal to experience "hot" tire pressures that are up to 5 to 6 psi above the tire's recommended "cold" pressure during the day if the vehicle is parked in the sun or has been extensively driven. Therefore, if the vehicle's recommended "cold" inflation pressures correspond with the tire's maximum inflation pressure, it will often appear that too much tire pressure is present. However, this extra "hot" tire pressure is temporary and should NOT be bled off to return the tire pressure to within the maximum inflation pressure value branded on the tire. If the "cold" tire pressure was correctly set initially, the temporary "hot" tire pressure will have returned to the tire's maximum inflation pressure when next measured in "cold" conditions.
> 
> A tire's "maximum inflation pressure" may be different that the assigned tire pressure used to rate the tire's "maximum load." For example, while a P-metric sized standard load tire's maximum load is rated at 35 psi, many P-metric sized standard load performance and touring tires are designed to contain up to 44 psi (and are branded on their sidewalls accordingly). This additional range of inflation pressure (in this case, between 36 and 44 psi) has been provided to accommodate any unique handling, high speed and/or rolling resistance requirements determined by the tire and vehicle manufacturers. These unique tire pressures will be identified on the vehicle placard in the vehicle's owner's manual.
> 
> The tire's maximum inflation pressure is indicated in relatively small-sized print branded near the tire's bead (adjacent to the wheel) indicating the appropriate value. Because tires are global products, their maximum inflation pressure is branded on the tire in kilopascals (kPa) and pounds per square inch (psi). These values can also be found in the industry's tire load & inflation charts.
> 
> More Tire Tech Information
> 
> Related Links:
> Tire Specs Explained:
> Country of Origin
> Tire Specs Explained:
> Maximum Load
> Tire Specs Explained:
> Measuring Rim Width
> Tire Specs Explained:
> Overall Diameter
> Tire Specs Explained:
> Revolutions Per Mile
> Tire Specs Explained:
> Rim Width Range
> Tire Specs Explained:
> Section Width
> Tire Specs Explained:
> Tread Depth
> Tire Specs Explained:
> Tread Width
> Tire Specs: Globalized Standards


I'd like to buy you a beer someday.


----------



## tuney443

dfd9;1458953 said:


> I'd like to buy you a beer someday.


Thanks--where is the Kingdom of Nye?


----------



## theplowmeister

Tuney443

that may be true.... but his buddy didnt say it


I cant believe I said that it so not nice


----------



## tuney443

theplowmeister;1459047 said:


> Tuney443
> 
> that may be true.... but his buddy didnt say it
> 
> I cant believe I said that it so not nice


Ummmm--in English please.


----------



## yardguy28

well i'm done with this thread.......my tires have always been properly inflated. 

i'd like to know why the mechanics that take care of my mom's, dad's and sisters vehicles have always used the max psi on the side of the tire as the absolute max pressure? i do all my own maintenance on my truck but when my family gets there vehicles back from maintenance they have like 32 psi in each tire and the max psi written on the side says 35. 

if the max on the tire is for the cold max why would anyone put less. whenever i've taken tires to have leaks fixed and they come back they come back with 4-5 psi less then that max on the tire. 

bottom line is yes i come here to hear what others have to say but that doesn't mean i take whats said on here as gold or trust whats said on here over people i know in person. doesn't matter what we are discussing, from which is the best plow to tire pressure.


----------



## theplowmeister

yardguy28;1459218 said:


> well i'm done with this thread.......my tires have always been properly inflated.
> 
> i'd like to know why the mechanics that take care of my mom's, dad's and sisters vehicles have always used the max psi on the side of the tire as the absolute max pressure? i do all my own maintenance on my truck but when my family gets there vehicles back from maintenance they have like 32 psi in each tire and the max psi written on the side says 35.
> 
> if the max on the tire is for the cold max why would anyone put less. whenever i've taken tires to have leaks fixed and they come back they come back with 4-5 psi less then that max on the tire.
> 
> bottom line is yes i come here to hear what others have to say but that doesn't mean i take whats said on here as gold or trust whats said on here over people i know in person. doesn't matter what we are discussing, from which is the best plow to tire pressure.


Simple that tire goes on a lot of different cars that weigh different and may have different loads in them. they cant make a tire for each vehicle. that same tire on a lighter car will have (should have) less pressure.


----------



## tuney443

yardguy28;1459218 said:


> well i'm done with this thread.......my tires have always been properly inflated.
> 
> i'd like to know why the mechanics that take care of my mom's, dad's and sisters vehicles have always used the max psi on the side of the tire as the absolute max pressure? i do all my own maintenance on my truck but when my family gets there vehicles back from maintenance they have like 32 psi in each tire and the max psi written on the side says 35.
> 
> if the max on the tire is for the cold max why would anyone put less. whenever i've taken tires to have leaks fixed and they come back they come back with 4-5 psi less then that max on the tire.
> 
> bottom line is yes i come here to hear what others have to say but that doesn't mean i take whats said on here as gold or trust whats said on here over people i know in person. doesn't matter what we are discussing, from which is the best plow to tire pressure.


Very strange how such a tire expert such as yourself has gone from insisting that maximum psi should be app.4 psi less to allow for heat buildup which will increase psi to the maximum amount to now asking advice on properly inflating tires.I'm in a good mood so I'll just leave it alone what's really going on here.


----------



## yardguy28

wow does this site have hidden posts that only certain users can see?

some how my posts go from me telling what it says on my tire and what my family and friends and mechanics do to now being a tire expert and insisting it this way and this way????


----------



## GMD1984

i run max psi in my tires 80 psi year round they wear a lil faster but what i save in fuel is worth the tinny bit of extra wear. \ when i had my jeep wrangler i ran between 8 and 12 psi on and off road. if you need to put more are in you tires the oem spec you may need a 10,12 or even 14 ply tire check you load range.


----------



## 2COR517

dfd9;1458845 said:


> Helium would make my trucks lighter.............


Would that eliminate the need for Timbrens and the like?



yardguy28;1459218 said:


> well i'm done with this thread......


I've lost track of how many times you've said that in this thread.


----------



## yardguy28

2COR517;1461801 said:


> Would that eliminate the need for Timbrens and the like?
> 
> I've lost track of how many times you've said that in this thread.


only once that i know of????


----------



## 2COR517

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## quigleysiding

I was filling up one of the Kids tires the other day . I figured I should check this thread so that I didn't screw it up. So when I was done. I set my phone on the Trucks back bumper. Told him he was set to go . Guess who just got a new phone.:laughing:


----------



## yardguy28

just thought I'd mention on my trailer tires and wheel barrow tires it does say max COLD pressure. but still not my truck tires......


----------

